# Food/Yogurt/Tear Stains



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading posts on this wonderful website, I decided to change Mitzi's food from Royal Canine to Natural Balance Duck/Potato and also adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping? It has been 2 weeks and I can't say I notice a difference. I'm not changing back though. From what I have read, the Natural Balance is a much better food than the Royal Canine...which our vet had recommended. I appreciate any and all replies. Thank you!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I really don't have an answer for you on that one, but just wanted to say :Welcome 4: . I'm sure someone will have an answer for you, but
this seems to be kind of a quiet time - a lot of people away, I guess.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Does new growth seem to be white? I think the old growth just has to grow out ....


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Dec 27 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694208


> ... adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping?[/B]


It took our Charlotte 6 months to be white again, but she was really *really *brown to begin with. You have to remember that it will take a long time to change the balance of yeast/good bacteria in Mitzi's body by using yogurt only.

Having said that it takes like . . . forever, I still think it's the best, most natural way to go, provided that the yeast isn't bothering Mitzi. I admire you for giving it a try.

We have since discovered that Charlotte is allergic to milk, so we have to resort to Angels' Eyes when the staining begins to re-emerge. We use Angels' Eyes sparingly, but we have discovered that Charlotte seems to chew on her hands far less often when the yeast imbalance is not present, so we don't consider it a "cosmetic" issue.

Others on this group use Tylan powder, but I have not tried that. You can do a search for "Tylan" in the Health & Behavior forum to get more answers.

Good luck to you and to Mitzi! I am eager to hear your updates.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 27 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694262


> QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Dec 27 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694208





> ... adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping?[/B]


It took our Charlotte 6 months to be white again, but she was really *really *brown to begin with. You have to remember that it will take a long time to change the balance of yeast/good bacteria in Mitzi's body by using yogurt only.

Having said that it takes like . . . forever, I still think it's the best, most natural way to go, provided that the yeast isn't bothering Mitzi. I admire you for giving it a try.

We have since discovered that Charlotte is allergic to milk, so we have to resort to Angels' Eyes when the staining begins to re-emerge. We use Angels' Eyes sparingly, but we have discovered that Charlotte seems to chew on her hands far less often when the yeast imbalance is not present, so we don't consider it a "cosmetic" issue.

Others on this group use Tylan powder, but I have not tried that. You can do a search for "Tylan" in the Health & Behavior forum to get more answers.

Good luck to you and to Mitzi! I am eager to hear your updates.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Angel's Eyes is Tylan powder mixed with beef liver to make it taste better. It's the same thing, just diluted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 27 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694337


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 27 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694262





> QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Dec 27 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694208





> ... adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping?[/B]


It took our Charlotte 6 months to be white again, but she was really *really *brown to begin with. You have to remember that it will take a long time to change the balance of yeast/good bacteria in Mitzi's body by using yogurt only.

Having said that it takes like . . . forever, I still think it's the best, most natural way to go, provided that the yeast isn't bothering Mitzi. I admire you for giving it a try.

We have since discovered that Charlotte is allergic to milk, so we have to resort to Angels' Eyes when the staining begins to re-emerge. We use Angels' Eyes sparingly, but we have discovered that Charlotte seems to chew on her hands far less often when the yeast imbalance is not present, so we don't consider it a "cosmetic" issue.

Others on this group use Tylan powder, but I have not tried that. You can do a search for "Tylan" in the Health & Behavior forum to get more answers.

Good luck to you and to Mitzi! I am eager to hear your updates.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Angel's Eyes is Tylan powder mixed with beef liver to make it taste better. It's the same thing, just diluted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're right.

http://marvistavet.com/html/body_tylosin.html


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

How old is Mitzi? My vet said she would not start Angel Eyes until her adult teeth have all come in because it causes staining. Sadie's eyes are SOOO much better. I too use Natures Balance, plain yogart, distilled water and lately after reading on here I've also started her on 1/2 tablet of tums. This all changes the ph.


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies! I so appreciate your ideas/advice. Mitzi is almost 2 1/2 yrs. old and weighs exactly 4# which her vet says is the perfect weight for her. I did try the Angel Eyes on her for a little while. I gave her half the recommended dosage. After a few days, she would throw up. So then I would quit for a few days. Start again with the same results so I finally just quit with it. When I asked her Vet about using it, she sid she did not like the idea of using it because of the antibiotic in it in case Mitzi should become immune to that antibiotic and need it in the future.

We were going to go buy Nature Balance fish dogfood today, but then I read that post about the Wellness food with the fish bones in it. Even though it is for the Wellness fish, I am worried if it could be the same with the NB? Now I don't know what to do. The duck/potato does not seem to be helping with the tear staining. Her poop has changed to a lighter color since being on the NB. Is that normal?

I continue with the yogurt. I just don't know what to do about her food. Oh yah....I don't want her to smell like fish either.

Help again.....Please!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and Snuggles were just switched to NB Lamb and Brown Rice because the NB Duck and Potato might have been causing the brown tear staining. I also give Chrissy a Tsp. of Yogurt every day. So far they both like the NB Lamb and Brown Rice and also I have noticed that Chrissy's breath is back to normal and isn't as strong as it had been.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had Bella on every food under the sun and the latest is NB Venison and Sweet Potatoe. She is a picky little eater! Do any of you know which NB is the leaset offender for tear stains..???? Bella is staining alot because of teething etc...but want to finally pick a food and stick with it and not find out later I need to change because of staining. I'd appreciate any feedback!!
Elizabeth :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed mine the NB Sweet Potato and Fish because of Chloe's allergies. I did have them on NB Potato and Duck Chloe was still chewing her feet and i knew she was allergic to chicken, but come to find out she's allergic to all poultry. I also give the pups (Stoneyfield Farms organic yogurt) and also probitic. Seems to be helping with the tearstaining.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My two dogs eat a spoon of plain yogurt each day and it may help and certainly doesn't seem to hurt them!

They love the stuff and look forward to their 'treat'.


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

I started Mitzi on the NB Sweet Potato & Fish and I have to say her eyes are looking SO much better! I continue to give her a little yogurt each day also. I will keep you posted, but this really seems to be helping. The NB Duck/Potato seemed to make her staining even darker. She loves the fish formula. When she was on the Royal Canin, I would leave her food sit out and she would "pick" at it... but now she just gobbles the NB right up, so I feed her twice a day. The bag says to feed dogs 10# and less 1/2-1 cup. She is 4# so I am giving her 1/4-1/3 cup. Does that see about right to you????? It seems like so little, but her vet says she is at the perfect weight now and that we don't want her to gain or loose. I may have to buy a scale that will be more accuate when I weigh her. I appreciate everyone's comments and hope to hear more! Thank you.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Raine is about 4 1/2 pounds and eats just under 1/2 cup per day. I always measure 1/2C each day but she doesn't totally finish it. I have her on NB duck and potato but she doesn't seem very enthusiastic about it and has dark tear stain. I just started giving her yogurt a week ago but hasn't seen any changes yet. May try NB sweet potato and fish in a few weeks and have ordered Angel Eyes as a last resort (but want to give the yogurt a chance to work for few more weeks yet).


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I switched Chrissy to NB Lamb and Rice from NB Duck and Potato and have seen some difference already. Her tear staining was really pretty unsightly and I was hoping that switching to something else would help. Also, adding a 1/2 teaspoon of Stonyfield Yogurt to her diet, also seems to have helped her as well. It might be worth a try and see what happends.


----------



## glorylee (Feb 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Dec 27 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694208


> After reading posts on this wonderful website, I decided to change Mitzi's food from Royal Canine to Natural Balance Duck/Potato and also adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping? It has been 2 weeks and I can't say I notice a difference. I'm not changing back though. From what I have read, the Natural Balance is a much better food than the Royal Canine...which our vet had recommended. I appreciate any and all replies. Thank you![/B]



Dear Mom2Mitzi: I found to great products for tear staining. One is Angels' Eyes which is a dry tiny grain you add to Mitzi's food. It's 100% Pure Beef Liver, and it worked for me in two weeks, staining has never re-occurred. 
The other product is Crystal Eye, a tear stain remover. Works great to wash the eye area and the muzzle area. It clears up the staining until the stained hair grows out. You can get Crystal Eye at Petsmart and Angels' Eyes online.

Congradulations on your doggie.
glorylee


----------



## glorylee (Feb 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Dec 27 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694208


> After reading posts on this wonderful website, I decided to change Mitzi's food from Royal Canine to Natural Balance Duck/Potato and also adding about 1 tsp of yogurt to her diet. I did this in hope that it would help with tear staining. My question is~ how long before I might notice if this is helping? It has been 2 weeks and I can't say I notice a difference. I'm not changing back though. From what I have read, the Natural Balance is a much better food than the Royal Canine...which our vet had recommended. I appreciate any and all replies. Thank you![/B]



Dear Mom2Mitzi: I found to great products for tear staining. One is Angels' Eyes which is a dry tiny grain you add to Mitzi's food. It's 100% Pure Beef Liver, and it worked for me in two weeks, staining has never re-occurred. 
The other product is Crystal Eye, a tear stain remover. Works great to wash the eye area and the muzzle area. It clears up the staining until the stained hair grows out. You can get Crystal Eye at Petsmart and Angels' Eyes online.

Congradulations on your doggie.
glorylee


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I cannot comment on the food, because I'm certainly not a fan of commercially prepared dog food - period! But I can give some experience on supplements. Because I cooked Star's food, I wanted to make sure he got all the necessary vitamins, and minerals. Every day I would crush a doggy vitamin, 250 mg biotin, folic acid, acidophilus, doggy glucosamine, and a splash of flax oil into his food. Acidophilus is the active good bacteria in yogurt. You may want to try this. For the eyes, I made sure he didn't get a lot of carrots, sweet potato, and certainly no beets due to the beta carotene content. And his treats were free of artificial colors, artificial flavorings, nitrites, BHA/BHT. The water was carbon filtered.

Well I've ranted on enough, but I hope someone will find this useful.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My vet and I had an indepth discussion about this. And we came to the same conclusion. Its what your preference is.

I was dead set on not using Angel Eyes on Emma during her teething. 

Her face was a mess........... big brownish red stains, no matter how much I washed and dried. She looked horrible her entire first year. At about 10-11 months her adult teeth were in and we started Angel Eyes.... within 2 weeks I saw new unstained growth of hair around the eyes. 

So I wanted to discuss this with the vet so Twinkle didn't have to go the same route. 

The vet explained that the Tylan ( or Angel Eyes) MAY cause a slight discoloration of the teeth. It doesn't make the teeth weak or effect anything but the color. Much like Tetracycline can put a grayish or yellow haze on human teeth.

So I said, so its better to have her have red yeast and bacteria on her face and stained face fur than slightly yellowed or grayish teeth? She agreed that its a matter of what you decide. I didn't want a red /browwn faced dog with yeast and bacteria growing on it.

Maybe if she is a showdog I would have opted for the whitest teeth....... but heck, she is a pet ! And I had to cut all of her muzzle red stained fur off....... she looked like a poodle snouted doggie( sorry poodles, no offence meant)

So Twinkle and Emma both are given Angel Eye's 4 x a week . I am hoping to find a way to get it capsulized or compressed into tablets............ as it tastes HORRIBLE!

You all have to decide just how bad your specific dogs is and make a choice.


----------

